# 5X105 Bolt pattern issue possible fix



## scabana (Jun 4, 2012)

I've been looking at wheel options and there are none to my likeing. As I have hade this issue with my audi's 4x108 bolt pattern I came across what thay call wabble bolts which allows you I believe 3mm per hole. So you could use a wheel with a 5x108 which there are more options in 17 and 18in wheels. This is what I will do when I get my cruze.Hope this will help.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Genius. If only they could work with 114.3 lol.


----------



## scabana (Jun 4, 2012)

OOPS I ment to say wobble nuts, thinking audi.


----------



## cnjsanchez (Apr 6, 2012)

scabana said:


> I've been looking at wheel options and there are none to my likeing. As I have hade this issue with my audi's 4x108 bolt pattern I came across what thay call wabble bolts which allows you I believe 3mm per hole. So you could use a wheel with a 5x108 which there are more options in 17 and 18in wheels. This is what I will do when I get my cruze.Hope this will help.


I suppose I don't quite understand. How do you get a wheel that is 5x108 to slide onto our bolt pattern of 5x105? Seems like to me that you couldn't get far the wheel on to me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

This seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

cnjsanchez said:


> I suppose I don't quite understand. How do you get a wheel that is 5x108 to slide onto our bolt pattern of 5x105? Seems like to me that you couldn't get far the wheel on to me. Thanks in advance.


Well let SexMachineMechanic69 explain in his video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVXljH8ms4s&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And brace yourself for surprise butseks!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Wouldn't this by nature make the bolts thinner? 

Then, you have to remember that bolt pattern isn't the only determining factor on what wheel you can run. There's also the center bore and offset.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds like a interesting topic that I'm gunna have to keep an eye on


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

I just got my car so forgive my stupidity as I have not taken the wheel off yet but are you saying the cruze does not have conventional lug nuts and that it has lug bolts?


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Just did a search for a pic of the wheel bearing and it does use a convention lug stud and nut, so how would these wobble bolts help? Only way I see how to use them is to know out the studs and tap the holes.....No thanks. If you find a rim you like and you can get it in a 5x108, why not take it to a machine shop and have them machine the holes the correct way. Your talking a 1/16" per hole that would have to be machined.


----------



## Blues_Cruze (Jun 11, 2012)

he ment to say wobble nuts, look them up and u will see


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

scabana said:


> I've been looking at wheel options and there are none to my likeing. As I have hade this issue with my audi's 4x108 bolt pattern I came across what thay call wabble bolts which allows you I believe 3mm per hole. So you could use a wheel with a 5x108 which there are more options in 17 and 18in wheels. This is what I will do when I get my cruze.Hope this will help.


Sounds like the "unilug " idea of Cragar wheels back in the 70s and 80s. The wheel will fit on the studs but requires a washer behind the long lug nut to make the wheel steady on the car. So a wheel would fit a GM car and a Ford given the correct lug nuts It works but it is poor design. IMO Is that what you are referring to?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

or you could find some wheels of craigslist that are 5x100 or 5x114 and get them redrilled just make sure the hub is the right size and your wheels open up to just about everything regardless rim redrill is like 200 bucks for all 4 its much safer and much more relible than some lugs that have the word "wobble"in them


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Just contact the wheel manufacturer and have them drill them to spec. Easy


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

Nobody said:


> Just contact the wheel manufacturer and have them drill them to spec. Easy


Not so much. Most of these rims are done in a production run and most rims, unless you get a custom 2/3 piece, are made overseas. There are probably only a handful made in the US that are casted/forged here.


----------



## Stampedenit (Jun 13, 2012)

$100 for wobble nuts
PCD Variation (Wobble) Lug Nuts,12x1.50 Threadpitch-Set-Zinc Plated-Conical Seat-LUG-DV6LE


----------

